# Lewis and Clark



## Tarmac Tony (May 2, 2005)

Possible to do this solo? 
Safe? Best time to go?

I have two bikes: a '98 Mongoose NX-8.5 Trail bike and my baby, an '06 Specialized Tarmac stock.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Where are you coming from? There are plenty of decent routes to L&C College. If you're riding Tryon Creek Park trail, the Mongoose might be better when it gets covered with leaves & stuff. Your Tarmac is fine for road routes. In both cases you'll need good front & rear lights, and preferably fenders, too. If you want another view of route options, checkout the trip planner at www.bycycle.org:

http://tripplanner.bycycle.org/

They generate bike-specific routes in the Poortland area. They even have a "safer route" mode. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> Where are you coming from? There are plenty of decent routes to L&C College. If you're riding Tryon Creek Park trail, the Mongoose might be better when it gets covered with leaves & stuff. Your Tarmac is fine for road routes. In both cases you'll need good front & rear lights, and preferably fenders, too. If you want another view of route options, checkout the trip planner at www.bycycle.org:
> 
> http://tripplanner.bycycle.org/
> 
> They generate bike-specific routes in the Poortland area. They even have a "safer route" mode. Let us know how it goes.


I think he was referring to Lewis and Clark _Trail_, not College... and just a little FYI, don't get caught by the park rangers riding through Tryon Creek. Tryon Creek is OFF LIMITS to bikes. Period. I know people poach this trail, but if you do ride it, please stop. No need to give cyclists a bad rap in this town. I know horses are allowed in there, and they do more damage IMHO (and I've done trail riding on horseback and MTB), but they have permission, cyclists do not.


----------



## Tarmac Tony (May 2, 2005)

PdxMark

I should have been more specific. I indeed meant the famous L&C Trail. But that website is awesome!

I'll do a little more research on the trail. Perhaps I will do just a section of it in Western Washington along the Columbia.

Thanks, KonaMan (an Ironman?), for the Tryon Creek tip.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Tony, 
What did you come up with on doing the L&C trail? I also would like to do it solo.


----------

